
Silicon Valley Legends Launch Beyond Identity in Quest to Eliminate Passwords - djrogers
https://www.securityweek.com/silicon-valley-legends-launch-beyond-identity-quest-eliminate-passwords
======
bradknowles
On the surface, this seems to me to be a classic case of confusing
Authentication (are you who you say you are) with Authorization (are you
allowed to do the things you claim to be allowed to do).

Hint: identity != password

